# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Πως μπορει κανεις να κανει ενα ραδιοφωνικό σταθμο?

## rameliana

Πως μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως να κανω ενα ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο....βημα βημα!

----------


## electron

Ο βασικός και στοιχειώδης εξοπλισμός ενός ραδιοφωνικου σταθμου αποτελειται απο τα εξης:
1 κεραία
2 πομπός
3 μικτης ήχου
4 cd players
5 μικρόφωνο
6 υπολογιστής

----------


## radioamateur

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο electron αλλά θα απλοποιούσα λιγο τα πράγματα παραθέτοντας μια άλλη προταση:
1 κεραία 
2 πομπός
3 γέφυρα στασίμων
4 υπολογιστης (με κάρτα ήχου)
5 μικρόφωνο (για υπολογιστή)

----------


## rameliana

Πως κανουν ενα ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο στο Internet? ξερεις κανεις? Ενας ραδιοφωνικος σταθμος(οχι στο inetrnet) επιτρεπεται χωρις αδεια?Ποσο θα κοστ. ενας εξοπλισμος?

Χρειάζεσαι μόνο software. Για παράδειγμα το "Winamp" και το "SHOUTcast DNAS" plugin.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Τι σύνδεση έχεις ???

----------


## rameliana

Απλη αλλα ξερω οτι πρεπει να εχω adsl....

----------


## Killo_Watt

Άμα δεν θες να σε ακούει ένα άτομο ναι αν και μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και σε εταιρία hosting και να κανείς δουλειά με την απλή (δεν το συστήνω)

----------


## rameliana

Ποσο θα κοστ. ενας εξοπλισμος για ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο?

----------


## electron

Αυτό που ρωτάς είναι πολύ γενικό και εξαρτάτε από την ποιότητα των μηχανημάτων που θα αγοράσεις και ότι αφορά τον πομπό,την ισχύς του.

----------


## radiodj105

Βασικά αν σκοπεύεις να ανοίξεις στα FM, καλό (έως και αναγκαίο) είναι να έχεις κάποιον "δικό" σου στην ΕΕΤΤ για να μην σε "μαζέψουν" και κλαις τα μηχανήματα αλλά και τρέχεις σε αυτόφωρα. Αυτός ο καλός κυριούλης θα σε ενημερώνει αν έρχονται να σου κάνουν επίσκεψη. Τακτικές με τσιλιαδώρους (όπως στις ελληνικές ταινίες με τον Σταμάτη Γαρδέλη και τον Στάθη Ψάλτη) δεν πιάνουν πια!
Στην Αθήνα πάντως, όλοι έχουν κάποιον που τους ειδοποιεί. Βλέπε για παράδειγμα, ένα σωρό σταθμούς που παίζουν (χωρίς άδεια φυσικά) και που όταν ανεβαίνει το ραδιογωνιόμετρο στον Υμμητό, κλείνουν όλοι τους. 
Δεν θα πω κακία... αλλά μέχρι και ο Μαστοράκης για μια μεγάλη περίοδο μέχρι να δικαιωθεί από το Συμβούλειο Της Επικρατείας έτσι έπαιζε. (Και καλά έκανε ο χριστιανός)

----------


## stavros414

Αρα,  αγαπητέ Βασίλη, δεν πρέπει νάχεις γνωστό στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά γνωστό στον....Υμηττό !  :Wink:  

Πάντως, δεν θα συνιστούσα αυτή την εποχή τέτοιες τολμηρές ενέργειες, μιας και έχουν "αγριέψει" τώρα τα πράγματα....

----------


## radiodj105

Σταύρο... σε εκτιμώ (λόγω συναδελφικότητας FΜ πριν από πολλά χρόνια)... αλλά εγώ δεν είδα να αγριεύει τίποτα εδώ στην Αθήνα. 'Οσους παράνομους άκουγα πέρυσι από Υμμητό, Πυροβολεία και Πετρούπολη... τους ακούω και τώρα!
Βέβαια έκανε σύσταση το ΕΣΡ σε Ξένιο FM και Ράδιο Επικοινωνία να πάνε Υμμητό (τώρα είναι Καματερό και Πετρούπολη αντίστοιχα). Δεν νομίζω όμως να εννοείς αυτό.

----------


## electron

H κατάσταση πότε δεν άλλαξε και ούτε τώρα θα αλλάξει.Πιστεύω ότι ίσως κλείσουν κάποιους από τους γνωστούς άγνωστους που αναφέρετε και εσείς και μέσα σε αυτούς κανέναν φουκαρά όπως τον παραπληγικό ερασιτέχνη στην Θεσ/νικη που τολμούσε να εκπέμπει με την υπερβολική ισχύς των 20watts,την στιγμή που στα βουνά οι κύριοι με τα κιλοβατικα θα εκπέμπουν ανενόχλητοι και χωρίς προδιαγραφές.

----------


## stavros414

Αγαπητέ Bασίλη η εκτίμηση είναι αμοιβαία....  :Wink:  

Και επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, σύμφωνα λοιπόν πάντα με πληροφορίες, τα πράγματα σίγουρα δεν έχουν αλλάξει ακόμα, αλλά είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι σύντομα θα αλλάξουν...
Αυτή η αναρχία στα "βουναλάκια" θα σταματήσει και πρέπει να σταματήσει....

----------


## machine22

Ξέρει κανείς τι γραφειοκρατία χρειάζεται για νόμιμο σταθμό στο internet ή για δορυφορική μετάδοση?

----------


## radiodj105

> Ξέρει κανείς τι γραφειοκρατία χρειάζεται για νόμιμο σταθμό στο internet ή για δορυφορική μετάδοση?



Για δορυφορική μετάδοση... πρέπει να λέγεσαι Κόκκαλης ή Αλαφούζος στο επίθετο! Χεχεχε.
Κάνε ένα κλικ στο παρακάτω λινκ και κατέβασε έναν τιμοκατάλογο για δορυφορική εκπομπή στο Hellasat
http://www.radiodj.gr/hellasat.doc

----------


## PARANOIA

> Ξέρει κανείς τι γραφειοκρατία χρειάζεται για νόμιμο σταθμό στο internet ή για δορυφορική μετάδοση?




http://www.esr.gr/media/document-7.pdf


http://www.esr.gr/media/document-2.pdf

----------

